# Goa | Psy | Progressive Trance



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Mai 2012)

Da ich keinen aktuellen Thread für genau diese Musikrichtung gefunden habe, hielt ich es für eine gute Idee einen neuen aufzumachen. Seit längerer Zeit interessiere ich mich für Goa Trance und dessen Varationen. Ich finde, zum Autofahren nachts auf der Autobahn gibt's nix besseres als solche Lieder mit ihren treibenden Beats und ausgeklügelten, ineinander übergehenden Sounds. Mich würde interessieren ob hier noch jemand sowas hört und mir vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Schmankerl präsentieren kann. Ich habe hier mal eine Auswahl von dem was mir so gefällt und würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer hier noch ein paar gute Sachen beisteuern kann. 

Astral Projection - Dancing Galaxy - YouTube
Astral Projection - Electric Blue . HQ - YouTube
Symphonix - Resting Voltage - YouTube
Symphonix - You As Well - YouTube
Vibrasphere - Autumn Lights - YouTube
MFG - When We Dream - YouTube
Hallucinogen - Angelic particles - YouTube
S.U.N. Project - Dance of the Witches (Fire Mix) - YouTube
Dimension 5 - Psychic Influence - YouTube
Chi-A.D. - Pathfinder 2000 AD - YouTube
KoxBox - A Major Problem In Australia (Massimo Vivona Remix) - YouTube
Nasser-end of day - YouTube


----------



## debalz (29. Mai 2012)

Gäbe es sowas wie "Minimal-Goa" , würde ich es öfter hören - mir ist das meistens zu kitschig und zu überladen, trotzdem höre ich hin und wieder bei Beatport einige nette Goa/Psytrance -Sachen. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tipp hinsichtlich etwas minimalerem und düsterem Goa 
"Der dritte Raum" hatte teilweise sowas was ich meine....


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Mai 2012)

Ähm, minimal? Ich dachte das hätte Goa nunmal eher so ansich, sehr verschachtelte Klänge zu haben.  Wenn es etwas düsterer sein soll dann hätte ich evtl. was in petto:

velvet acid christ / hypersphere / mdma - YouTube
Decoded Feedback - psy-storm - YouTube
VNV Nation - Momentum - YouTube
VNV Nation - Electronaut - YouTube

Es driftet zwar von der eigentlichen Richtung etwas ab aber hat schon einen düsteren Touch, da diese Songs eigentlich von EBM/ Industrial/ Electro Bands stammen. Ansonsten kannst du ja mal ein Beispiel geben, vielleicht habe ich was ähnliches in der Sammlung.


----------



## debalz (30. Mai 2012)

> Ähm, minimal? Ich dachte das hätte Goa nunmal eher so ansich, sehr verschachtelte Klänge zu haben.


jo stimmt schon - aber es gibt ja auch die verschiedensten spielarten, bin auch nicht der reine Goa Fan - wie gesagt damals fand ich "Der dritte Raum" ziemlich gut, mir gefällt wenns Tribal und Acid-elemente gibt, weniger irre Synthieklänge... komme auch ehr aus der Techno-Ecke. Die sachen von "Native Radio" find ich z.b. ziemlich gut...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich verstehe schon. Sieht so aus als wären wir beide auf den gegenüberliegenden Seiten was Musik im elektronischen Sektor betrifft. Auch wenn der "Dritte Raum" einen ganz netten Groove da und dort hat - Minimal ist mir selbst etwas zu, nun äh ja, minimal.  Bisher bin ich in solche Gefilde noch nicht vorgedrungen, da ich in den meisten Fällen ein bisschen Abwechslung und Melodie brauche. Gerade die Übergänge beim Goa Trance finde ich so geil. Da hörst du manchmal beim 50. mal immernoch irgendeinen neuen Sound im Hintergrund, wenn du weißt was ich meine.

..................................................................

Also meine Damen und Herren! Ich bitte um ein paar Empfehlungen, aber nur nicht alle auf einmal!


----------

